# Decode signs right and park overnight.



## pughed2 (Dec 7, 2016)

As a full timer, wildcamping in all the beauty spots, seasides etc I can find, I have realised that throughout europe and uk, that if you stop to work out the parking signs properly, that in many places you can park the MH legally, whereas if you just glance at the signs, they can be easily misunderstood, and you drive on. Heres a good example at Brunswick Terrace Weymouth, which actually allows you to overnight all year right on sea front,  as far as I can see. The single sign has a top and bottom separated by a black line. In the top, you have 1st June to 30 Sept. 10 am -  6 pm  1hr no return in one hour. So anyone can park overnight all year.  But the bottom section states CARS AND MCS ONLY. NO MINIBUSES, CARAVANETTES, NO VEHICLES USED FOR EATING COOKING OR SLEEPING. Obviously if you just glance, you think motorhomes are banned, but if you stop to read properly the single sign means anything can park overnight, as I just duly did. The cars and mc bit is attached to the above, meaning ok overnight. Similarly, despite my previous altercations with admin, I maintain ok to overnight all year on the single yellow at Porlock Weir I think Somerset (lovely view), and also for example ok to overnight in the west end of Marine Parade, Dover........happy overnighting.......steve Bristol


----------



## TJBi (Dec 7, 2016)

Surely you have misinterpreted this sign?  The "1st June to 30 Sept. 10 am - 6 pm 1hr no return in one hour" applies to "CARS AND MCS ONLY", so motorhomes can park all day and all night all year.  :lol-049:


----------



## The laird (Dec 8, 2016)

I often translate signages for this reason alone


----------



## Asterix (Dec 8, 2016)

Forget signs,park wherever you like,for however long you like,as long as you display a "police aware"  sticker on your windscreen.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Dec 8, 2016)

*???*

Hi Peeps I dont understand what this means "police aware" in the screen why if you put that up you can camp /park any where :help:


----------



## Asterix (Dec 8, 2016)

gipsy_jo said:


> Hi Peeps I dont understand what this means "police aware" in the screen why if you put that up you can camp /park any where :help:



I'm sure you've seen abandoned or crashed vehicles with that sticker,they seem to park in trees or ditches for as long as they like.☺


----------



## rockape (Dec 8, 2016)

Asterix said:


> Forget signs,park wherever you like,for however long you like,as long as you display a "police aware"  sticker on your windscreen.


Your a bad lad...................but I like it.


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Decode the signs and park overnight*

Hi TGDi.........after several takes, I can see your point,  and I have to say virtually impossible to be sure, without contact to the council concerned. However,  I would say that consideration of what they try to mean,  I think my original assessment is right, and whilst they do not want to ban motorhomes, it is indeed worded so that those who dont decode do drive on. Having said that,  I can recall seeing motohomes there during the day,.......perhaps using Asterixs good idea........anyway wherever you park, do it safe and tucked out the way and cant go wrong.........steve Bristol


----------



## Gotour (Jan 3, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Forget signs,park wherever you like,for however long you like,as long as you display a "police aware"  sticker on your windscreen.



Sorry may i ask what is a Police aware sticker and how do we get 1 , or is it a joke ??
:idea-007:


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 4, 2017)

My award for the most confusing signage goes to.........drum roll..........WELSHPOOL!

I studied the sign for a good 10 minutes and couldnt made head nor tail of it (and yes I was reading the English version) I was fairly sure that I would have been allowed to park over night but how much would it cost?
It was on a very steep incline any way so I didnt fancy it but still a nice clear easy to understand sign would have been nice


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Surely the no sleeping no cooking  says it all .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 5, 2017)

The No Sleeping  rule is dead easy to overcome..
If a jobsworth bangs on your door, just shout loudly that you're awake.
How can they prove otherwise?
The No Cooking rule.
Swear blind you only eat salads and cereals.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jan 5, 2017)

no council can tell anybody when and how they should sleep,the no sleeping signs are laughable.just keep your curtains closed.
all the best,jan


----------

